# My 1911........Springfield GI 1911A1



## 8'Duece (Dec 10, 2008)

Finally a long project of building a 1911 is done. 

I purchased a plain jane SA G.I. 1911A1 for $485 plus tax about a year ago. 

I basically purchased this gun as "build gun" and here is the end result. 

Novak Combat tritium night sights.  S&A flared magwell, ambi Wilson Combat safety selector, Bar Stow extended and threaded NM barrel with match crown and match barrel bushing. Wilson light weight combat hammer and cylinder and slide Professional trigger pull kit (4.5 LPS) Chip McCormick beavertail grip safety, additional lowered ejection port with bullet nose relief cut and custom grips.  The feed ramp is polhsed and the barrel is throated and polished. I use Wilson 8 round mags and she's smooth as silk and 100% reliable. The threading on the barrel is .578X28 so it fits my Knights and SWR HEMS suppressors just perfect. Trigger is also a skeleton Wilson Combat. Also had 20 LPI front strap checkering. 

The Durocoat is an Olive Drab.  Wish I had done a Desert Tan or Dark Earth, but I still like the Olive Drab finish.  The slide is parkerized Matte Black.  Next will be front slide etchings and then I'm going to leave it alone.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 10, 2008)

How much was the threaded barrel??

I'm looking for a threaded barrel for my 92F....

Sweet gun bro!! Ya done well!!


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks sweet.  I see a 1911 shoot out between the KY and IN factions  ;)


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 10, 2008)

Looks great! :)


----------



## 0699 (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice!!  How much have you put into it all together?


----------



## 08steeda (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice heater buddy!! I am partial to SpringFields!!!


----------



## MontereyJack (Dec 11, 2008)

You have excellent taste 82nd, a work of art and firepower


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 11, 2008)

I love it! I have the same ??? how much in it???


----------



## QC (Dec 11, 2008)

That's a portable hard on.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 11, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> How much was the threaded barrel??
> 
> I'm looking for a threaded barrel for my 92F....
> 
> Sweet gun bro!! Ya done well!!



They'll run about $285 for the Colt style with threading. 

Here: http://www.barsto.com/category_main.cfm?ID=GV&cco=24


Call them and see if they have an extended threaded model for the Beretta 92 series. Also see if someone like SWR will actually thread the barrel for you with a suppressor purchase.  They will most likely have a 3 lug type attachement that will make the suppressor much easier than screwing it on each time. 

HERE: http://www.barsto.com/category_main.cfm?ID=Beretta

All in all the total package came out just below $2,000.

The biggest cost is not necessarily the parts but the finishing and fitting of the parts by the gunsmith. Almost everything requires a 1911 Master gunsmith to be fitted.  It's a pain in the ass, but in the end it's YOUR signature gun, not just another 1911 out of the box. 

It's also fun to watch your plain Jane become a work of art. :cool:


----------



## casca (Jan 26, 2009)

nice pistol!


----------

